# svs soundpath isolation question



## btbed (Jan 4, 2015)

Just bought my first svs pb -2000 sub... just wondering if I should get the soundpath isolation feet for my hardwood floors.  Anyone using them?


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

btbed said:


> Just bought my first svs pb -2000 sub... just wondering if I should get the soundpath isolation feet for my hardwood floors.  Anyone using them?


For hardwood you could use this: http://www.amazon.com/Pack-Anti-Vib...78&sr=8-2&keywords=rubber+cork+isolation+pads

They are a tad large at 4" but you could cut them down like I've done. It's a cheaper solution to the mapleshades isoblocks which they are the same thing. You can cut them with a miter box. Here are the mapleshades: http://shop.mapleshadestore.com/Isoblocks/products/1/

amazon prime for $15... and you could do two subwoofers or stick a set under your bluray.


----------

